# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Posišite ovo

## vepar

kopi pejstam


Prošlo je gotovo pola milijuna godina kako ljudska rasa doji. Tek u proteklih 60 godina, počeli smo hraniti našu djecu visoko prerađenom i prilagođenom hranom – dojenačkom "formulom". Posljedice za zdravlje: udvostručen rizik smrtnosti u prvih šest tjedana života, upeterostručen rizik dobivanja gastroenteritisa, udvostručen rizik razvijanja dermatitisa i dijabetesa i osam puta veći rizik razvijanja karcinoma limfnog sustava - zapanjujuće su. I dok proizvođači dojenačke formule u Ujedinjenom Kraljevstvu troše negdje oko 20

----------


## mikka

po literaturi koju sam ja citala, zena koje ne mogu dojiti iz medicinskih razloga ima oko 1-2%. 

velika vecina zena koje ne doje to rade jer su dobile neadekvatne savjete u rodilistu, te od patronaznih sestara i pedijatara kojima je obrazovanje o dojenju manjkavo ili nikakvo. 

a ovo za predatorske proizvodace, to je cista istina, naravno da je njima u cilju da sto vise zena kupuje njihv proizvod. to je nazalost nasa surova realnost. utrka za profitom ne bira zrtve. uostalom, masa tih pedijatara i patronaznih ima vizitke s logom nekog od proizvodaca zamjenske hrane.

----------


## vepar

oprosti,ovo 1-2 posto naprosto nije istina 

daj relevantan link

----------


## vepar

i pusti marketing,ja pišem o katastrofalnim posljedicama za zdravlje koje su navedene u tom članku

----------


## mikka

nemam link, citala sam u knjizi jedne nase doktorice, bas neki dan. Sve o dojenju, doc.dr.sc. Gorjana Gjurić, spec.ped.

----------


## mikka

posljedice za zdravlje nazalost postoje. naravno da proizvodaci to nece spomenuti, zato postoje nezavisni neprofitni izvori poput rode da skrenu paznju i na tu stranu. neka ljudi znaju da (u vecini slucajeva) imaju izbor izmedu boljeg i losijeg, i da prestanak dojenja i davanje formule nije samo tako.

----------


## Vishnja

Ziva je istina da je ishrana adaptiranom formulum teski marketing, a da su prodojeci saveti medju pedijatrima i patronaznim sestrama vise retkost nego pravilo.
No, i mene zanimaju linkovi koji govore o vezi bolesti i nedojenja. Iz ugla moje struke (biologija maligne celije) , posebno me zanima ona veza izmedju ishrane adaptiranim mlekom i malignih bolesti limfnog sistema.
Tragacu i sama bespucima intreneta (jer me je ovo bas zaintrigiralo), ali molim neki link za laksu potragu, ako moze, molim...

----------


## vepar

klub  trudnica sv Duh

Samo dva do pet posto žena pati od tzv. primarnog nedostatka mlijeka i zaista ne mogu dojiti.

----------


## kahna

> klub  trudnica sv Duh
> 
> Samo dva do pet posto žena pati od tzv. *primarnog nedostatka mlijeka* i zaista ne mogu dojiti.



Što bi ovo boldano trebalo značiti ?

----------


## vepar

Ne pitaj mene,nazovi liječnike tamo i pitaj

tekst s Trudnoće.net

2. Je li dojenje, obzirom na životne navike majke, baš uvijek idealna prehrana za dijete?

U normalnim uvjetima života majke, koja se normalno hrani, ne postoji nekvalitetno majčino mlijeko. Naravno da u žena koje žive u izrazito nepovoljnim okolnostima, koje su pothranjene, njihovo mlijeko može biti slabije, s manjkom masti i sl. Ali to je rijetko, uglavnom majčin organizam daje u mlijeko sve ono što je potrebno djetetu, tako da i ta pothranjenost mora biti izrazita, ali nerijetko je majka tada već i bolesna pa nije ni u stanju dojiti svoje dijete.

----------


## mikka

u Gjurickinoj knjizi se ne spominje nedostatak mlijeka nego neke bolesti kod majke i kod bebe, mogu se samo sjetiti rascjepkanog nepca kod bebe, a kod mame je mislim nesto s bradavicama ali nisam sigurna, pamcenje mi malo stekece  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mikka

> Naravno da u žena koje žive u izrazito nepovoljnim okolnostima, koje su pothranjene, njihovo mlijeko može biti slabije, s manjkom masti i sl. Ali to je rijetko, uglavnom majčin organizam daje u mlijeko sve ono što je potrebno djetetu, tako da i ta pothranjenost mora biti izrazita, ali nerijetko je majka tada već i bolesna pa nije ni u stanju dojiti svoje dijete.


mislim da se ovakvi slucajevi dogadaju u africi i na mjestima gdje su zene stvarno pothranjene, takvih slucajeva kod nas nema (osim mozda anoreksije, ali o tome ne znam bas previse).

----------


## vepar

Pliva zdravlje

Pothranjenost majke rezultira smanjenom produkcijom mlijeka, a ponekad i nemogućnošću dojenja. 

dnevno. Suboptimalna količina mlijeka može biti rezultat nedovoljnog unosa tekućine majke. Dojilje dnevno trebaju popiti najmanje 2 - 3 litre vode ili druge tekućine, a u ljetnim mjesecima taj unos treba biti i viši. 

Na Rodinim stranicama piše kao sveto pismo da količina mlijeka ne ovisi o tome što je dojilj apojela/popila već o sistemu ponude i potražnje

hmmm...ti pedijatri stvarno pojma nemaju

 :Razz:

----------


## vepar

> vepar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naravno da u žena koje žive u izrazito nepovoljnim okolnostima, koje su pothranjene, njihovo mlijeko može biti slabije, s manjkom masti i sl. Ali to je rijetko, uglavnom majčin organizam daje u mlijeko sve ono što je potrebno djetetu, tako da i ta pothranjenost mora biti izrazita, ali nerijetko je majka tada već i bolesna pa nije ni u stanju dojiti svoje dijete.
> 
> 
> mislim da se ovakvi slucajevi dogadaju u africi i na mjestima gdje su zene stvarno pothranjene, takvih slucajeva kod nas nema (osim mozda anoreksije, ali o tome ne znam bas previse).


a ja znam jedan slučaj forumašice s Rode kojoj je dijete završilo na infuziji zbog pothranjenosti....prepoznat će se ona...daleko je od nje Afrika

----------


## luci07

Pa i 2-5 % žena koje ne mogu dojiti je jako malen postotak u usporedbi s postotkom onih koje ne uspiju u dojenju zato jer nisu mogle i znale riješiti probleme na koje su naišle. Mislim da je problem što se sa svih strana ženu dok je trudna i kad rodi zasipa informacijama o tome koliko je i zašto važno dojiti, ali kad se pojave problemi, onda konkretnog savjeta niotkuda.

----------


## mikka

ok ako postoji (je ne znam za taj slucaj), ali ne bi rekla da je to od toga sto joj je mlijeko po sastavu bilo manjkavo. dobro, koliko ti pothranjenih zena dnevno vidis ili cujes za njih u hr?

----------


## Vishnja

Trazila, trazila, pa nasla ovo:

http://www.nature.com/bjc/journal/v9.../6602706a.html


gde kaze da nema zastite majcinim mlekom u odnosu na ALL (akutnu limfomblastnu leukemiju).
Izvor je BJC (British journal of cancer), a studija je ozbiljna, a razmatra i prethodne studije koje su govorile o benefitu dojenja u odnosu na ALL.

Trazim dalje, jos uvek nemam stav, samo sakupljam podatke...
P.S.: Moj primarno pozitivan stav o dojenju nema veze sa ovim, trenutno me zanimaju samo gole naucne cinjenice...

----------


## vepar

tko sam ja mikka?liječnik?

----------


## mikka

ne znam tko si niti sto ciljas s tim pitanjem?

----------


## kahna

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  vepar prvotno napisa
> ...


Nije li bila riječ o pothranjenosti majke = nedostatak mlijeka?
Brkaš lončiće.

UOSTALOM, tražiš izvor teksta "posišite ovo" i napadaš Udrugu zbog istog, a da si ga pročitao do kraja vidio bi koji je izvor.
Evo što si tražio;
Suck On This

----------


## luci07

OT, kahna, škicni nam potpise- šišamo vas za jedan dan!  :Wink:

----------


## vepar

> ne znam tko si niti sto ciljas s tim pitanjem?


Referirao sam na tvoje pitanje iz prethodnog posta

----------


## kahna

> OT, kahna, škicni nam potpise- šišamo vas za jedan dan!


  :Kiss:

----------


## vepar

ja sam iznio svoje mišljenje,a to je da mi je u najmanju ruku sumnjivo da će mi dite biti možebitno teško bolesno ako je pilo AD

no bilo je za očekivati da će vas se javiti barem desetak istomišljenica koje će eto braniti Udrugu i dokazivati da je sve što piše na portalu Sveto pismo

e pa ja sam osoba koja voli preispitivati stavove,vjerovali ili ne,mi smo na ovim stranicama puno korisnih stvari naučili no to ne znači da ću kao slijepa ovca prihvaćati bez prigovora baš sve što ovdje piše

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ne znam tko si niti sto ciljas s tim pitanjem?
> 
> 
> Referirao sam na tvoje pitanje iz prethodnog posta


na moje pitanje o pothranjenim zenama? bilo je izazvano ovim




> Naravno da u žena koje žive u izrazito nepovoljnim okolnostima, koje su pothranjene, njihovo mlijeko može biti slabije, s manjkom masti i sl.


zato sam pitala. ucinilo mi se da podrzavas tezu da u hr postoje zene koje su toliko pothranjene da ne mogu proizvoditi mlijeko, pa da si zbog njih uzrujan sto roda objavljuje tekst o potencijalnoj stetnosti formule.

----------


## Amalthea

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNYDPKQOVUE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZIEiTIaIuT4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y4lxuiCazL0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkq30iXB8fI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM43K3n9Mc4

----------


## vepar

nisam mislio na pothranjene,to je jedan od primjera,pisao sam općenito

----------


## kahna

A zašto sam onda ja _slijepa ovca_  ako je moje mišljenje/da se slažem  da je to tako  :/ 

Mislim stvarno, znači ti imaš pravo na mišljenje a ja ne?
Nisam ja kriva kaj se nije javio nitko tko dijeli mišljenje s tobom.
Ili sam se trebala solidarizirat pa se složiti kad još nitko nije  :? 
To bi ti bilo ok?

I voljela bi da ne razmišljam, o nekim stvarima koje mi se događaju, dali su tu tek tako ili zato što sam hranjena s AD   :/

----------


## mikka

> ja sam iznio svoje mišljenje,a to je da mi je u najmanju ruku sumnjivo da će mi dite biti možebitno teško bolesno ako je pilo AD
> 
> no bilo je za očekivati da će vas se javiti barem desetak istomišljenica koje će eto braniti Udrugu i dokazivati da je sve što piše na portalu Sveto pismo


ovo je blago receno umanjenica za tvoj prvi post  :Smile:  . koji je bio napadacki. ne iskljucujem da je bilo izneseno misljenje. ja ne branim udrugu nego moje misljenje da nam proizvodaci formule uvaljuju i da ih boli ona stvar za nasu djecu. i da je dojenje daleko najbolja hrana, nezamjenjiva, za dijete. 

i ne mislim da je formula dobra, ili da nije losa. mislim da je *losa*. uz to mi je izrazito zao da zbog lose edukacije strucnog kadra vise zena ne doji.

----------


## luci07

Ja se nisam javila zato da branim ikoga, niti se uvijek slažem sa svim što tu pročitam. Niti mislim da će dijete hranjeno s AD nužno imati neku boleštinu, uostalom, ja sam hranjena s AD i zdravija sam od velike većine ljudi koje znam. Ali da vjerujem da je dojenje puno bolje, zdravije, prirodnjie i da time dajem djetetu puno veću šansu da bude zdravo, to vjerujem. I zato sam se jako borila za to da uspijem u dojenju, unatoč jako teškom početku. I zato sam zahvalna na svim info koje sam ovdje dobila.

----------


## mikka

ja sam zaboravila napomenuti da mislim da je formula losa naspram majcinog mlijeka. naravno, kad ne postoji izbor, onda ne postoji. ali ako ima i najmanje sanse.. dojenje vs. formula--uvijek dojenje.

----------


## vepar

> A zašto sam onda ja _slijepa ovca_  ako je moje mišljenje/da se slažem  da je to tako  :/ 
> 
> Mislim stvarno, znači ti imaš pravo na mišljenje a ja ne?
> Nisam ja kriva kaj se nije javio nitko tko dijeli mišljenje s tobom.
> Ili sam se trebala solidarizirat pa se složiti kad još nitko nije  :? 
> To bi ti bilo ok?
> 
> I voljela bi da ne razmišljam, o nekim stvarima koje mi se događaju, dali su tu tek tako ili zato što sam hranjena s AD   :/


ajde mi molim te lijepo reci zašto se osjećaš pogođenom kad sam 
pisao figurativno?

tko je tebi nešto rekao OSOBNO da mi se tako obraćaš?

i može li itko ovdje iznijeti drugačije mišljenje?

kahna,gdje sam ja to napisao da ti nemaš pravo na svoje mišljenje,ako ja imam na svoje????

i nije me briga što se nitko nije javio,ja se svog mišljenja ne sramim koliko god na ovom forumu bilo nepopularno i koliko god vas se forumašica nađe uvrijeđenim,a da mi namjera nije bila vrijeđati već naprosto reći SVOJE mišljenje?

jel to ovdje još uvijek dozvoljeno?

----------


## kahna

Stvarno mi se ne da secirati tvoje riječi, niti da itko secira moje jer nema smisla.
Linkove si dobio, prema tome uživaj u čitanju / gledanju.

----------


## Vishnja

vepre, cemu tolika zestina?

I ja sam stavila link gde se govori o odsustvu benefita majcinog mleka na ALL , pa me niko pritom nije ni napao , ni  nakaradno citirao.
Ponavljam, ova me tema bas intrigira i trazicu dalje naucne dokaze o korisnosti dojenja spram sprecavanja limfoproliferativnih oboljenja. Za sada sam u prilog toj tezi pronasla samo da je kod dojene dece  u odnosu na onu hranjenu formulom  pronadjen razlicit odnos pojedinih loza leukocita u ranom neonatalnom periodu, sto bi se u kasnijoj dobi mozda moglo reflektovati na (ne)sklonost ka malignim bolestima limfnog sistema.
I, pravo da ti kazem, veoma bih volela da pronadjem neku utemeljenu studiju o tome, jer bi se ona u potpunosti "matchovala" sa mojim stavom i odnosom prema dojenju.
Ali, kako rekoh, tragam dalje...
I zbog toga ne osecam da sam protiv Udruge i njenih stavova.
Jer, ovde smo da argumentovano razgovaramo i preispitujemo cinjenice, a ne da se vredjamo i zestimo bez potrebe...
(Sto, u krajnjem, gotovo uvek upropasti svaku zanimljivu temu   :Mad:  )

----------


## .kala.

hm...ja nisam dojena i uvijek sam bila bolesna...moj sin je dojen preko 2 godine i isto je često bolestan...

no, da...iskreno vjerujem da proivođači AD imaju mnogo ("zelenih") razloga zašto promicati taj oblik hranjenja i pri tom sabotirati dojenje. u krajnjoj liniji, ni poslodavcima, pa ni općenito ovom društvu u kojem se stvari mjere novcem, profitom nije u interesu da bude mnogo dojilja. pa ne mogu dojit dugo ako misle radit.

ne razmišljam o AD kao o dobrom ili lošem. ono je jednostavno ponekad nužno.

----------


## mikka

> ne razmišljam o AD kao o dobrom ili lošem. ono je jednostavno ponekad nužno.


to je istina. ali mene su prenerazili statisticki podaci o dojenju, koji su katastrofalni. zene koje iskljucivo doje do 6. mjeseci su maltene endemska vrsta. dojenje do godinu dana? takve iz cijele hr su valjda na ovom forumu  :Grin:   :/ . dakle, u hrvatskoj je "odlicna" kombinacija marketinga proizvodaca formule i nedostatka obrazovanosti strucnog kadra po pitanju dojenja.

----------


## .kala.

[quote="mikka"]


> zene koje iskljucivo doje do 6. mjeseci su maltene endemska vrsta. dojenje do godinu dana?


o da...slažem se..treba mnoooogo poradit na edukaciji. 
no evo..čisto iz položaja majke koja nije dojila osjećala bi se loše da pročitam cijeli nis onih bolesti...uf...

a to 6/12 mjeseci dojenja... pa to je čisto iz ekonomskih razloga. da je obitelj i da su djeca prioritet ovog društva onda bi se i to promijenilo. ali neće. jer kad malo bolje pogledaš - pa djeca su samo trošak ovom društvu, a biti roditelj često znači prepustiti mjesto na poslu onome koji je "slobodan" (oslobođen od obitelji, djece, što li? mislim...katastrofa...)

ali tako je to. 
(mogla bi dugo pisat na ovu temu samo mi je sad malo kasna ura  :Grin:  )

na kraju dođemo do toga da dojenje zapravo radi pomutnju u nečijoj računici....

----------


## vepar

> vepre, cemu tolika zestina?


OK,primjećujem da su muškarci na ovom forumu u manjini,ne pišem u rukavicama ali i nikoga ne vrijeđam.I inače se stil pisanja muškaraca i žena  u neku ruku razlikuje.Nisam imao namjeru provocirati ali me zdravorazumski zanima znanstvena dokazanost povezanosti navedenih bolesti  i korištenja formule,i jesu li žene koje su to stavile na portal ipak razmislile o tome kako su se majke djece koje su bile primorane davati A
D osjećale nakon tog teksta?

Vjerojatno kao i one koje su pročitale tekst o carskom rezu,pretpostavljam.

Vishnja,u biti i mene i tebe zanima jedna te ista stvar.No postavljamo pitanja na različite načine,za tebe će možda reći da si kulturnija od mene,a ja kažem da sam konkretniji,ne postavljam pitanja sa deset smajlića i srčeka,pa ispadam ogorčen.A nisam,zaista.
Samo sam znatiželjan.

----------


## mikka

majka koja nije dojila je ponajmanje kriva za to. tu je cijeli splet okolnosti koji dovodi mlade majke do neuspjeha u dojenju, od masovnog nedojenja nasih majki koje prenose mit o nemanju mlijeka, preko agresivnog marketinga proizvodaca formule (koji je uspio uvjeriti te nase majke da je formula superiorna majcinom lijeku i da nemaju mlijeka) do lose edukacije zdravstvenog osoblja od kojeg mlade majke dobivaju savjete o dojenju.

pa meni je svako drugo pitanje koje sam dobila od ljudi kad sam rodila f. bilo "jel imas mlijeka?" tu se vidi kako daleko te zablude sezu u nase drustvo. a da ne pricam o savjetima zdravstvenog osoblja jos u rodilistu, pa kasnije patonaznih sestara i pedijatara koji ponekad--nerijetko, nazalost--nemaju veze s mozgom.

----------


## vepar

> majka koja nije dojila je ponajmanje kriva za to.


mikka ja se slažem s tobom,ustvari s cilim tvojim postom.

no ponavljam pitanje,kako se takva majka osjeća nakon što pročita ovaj tekst?

ima i boljih i ljepših načina za pr dojenja,umjesto ovakvog teksta.on naprosto nije korektan.

----------


## freya7

mikka i ja se slažem s tobom...
jednom sam negdje pročitala i to me zaprepastilo....

da nema lošeg mlijeka nego samo loših majki, a to mi je prestrašno.....

----------


## djuma

vepar, ovaj text ima jos dva nastavka
trebao bi procitiati sve pre komentara.
ne znam zasto prozivas udrugu
kad oni nisu autori texta.

----------


## vepar

ali djuma tekst se nalazi *na portalu*

i pročitao sam sve prije komentiranja,no ovo mi je baš zapelo za oko

----------


## vepar

i vjerovali ili ne ,nit sam ljut nit ovdje dolazim prosipati gorčinu

nego vam govorim iz dobre namjere da je percepcija Rode među ljudima dosta negativna

i da vam treba bolji PR...ovo definitivno nije pristup koji je dobar,i nažalost poništava sve one sate koje volonterke provode na SOS telefonu pomažući ženama oko dojenja

tekst je negativistički nastrojen,ne mislim da bi se trebali baviti time na taj način,negativan tekst=negativna percepcija

----------


## sladjanaf

> mikka i ja se slažem s tobom...
> jednom sam negdje pročitala i to me zaprepastilo....
> 
> da nema lošeg mlijeka nego samo loših majki, a to mi je prestrašno.....



glavno da si ti majka stoljeća   :Smile:

----------


## Vishnja

> Vishnja,u biti i mene i tebe zanima jedna te ista stvar.


Tacno.


Samo sam znatiželjan.[/quote]

I ja,  i to veoma. Na zalost, danas nemam puno vremena za cackanje po netu, ali cim pre cu pokusati da nadjem nesto pametno na tu temu - objasnjenje kojim to mehanizmom majcino mleko stiti od malignih bolesti...

----------


## sirius

> [ no ponavljam pitanje,kako se takva majka osjeća nakon što pročita ovaj tekst?
> 
> .


Misliš na majku koja je  bila prisiljena dati djetetu adaptirano?
Ako misliš na to , ja ,kao takva majka osjećam se priličnno normalno i niti najmanje povrijeđeno tekstom.
I sretna sam što mi dijete uopće jede(i to barem kakvu takvu hranu prilagođeno njemu).
I beskrajno tužna jer ne dobiva najbolju hranu koju bi moglo i to na način koji bi bio najbolji za njega.
Sad kad ti je znatželja zadovoljena ,možemo i zaključati temu.  :Wink:

----------


## freya7

> freya7 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mikka i ja se slažem s tobom...
> jednom sam negdje pročitala i to me zaprepastilo....
> 
> da nema lošeg mlijeka nego samo loših majki, a to mi je prestrašno.....
> 
> 
> ...


ne kužim ovaj komentar???
 :?  :? samo sam napisala kaj sam negdje pročitala??

----------

